# Riley (8 now) in the parks and pipe at Copper



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Yeah Riley, nice work. Dave, nice 3. We were at eldora yesterday throwing air to ice combos. looks like your season is well under way, get sum boys. WHOOT WHOOT!!!!!!!!

T.T hit the deck hard....


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Helmet cams, terrain parks, half pipes... I would have loved to have that stuff when I was his age. If that's Riley at 8 he's going to be insane at 16!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Atta way knocked myself out this last weekend when I decidecd to make love to the knuckle on a 25er ooch!


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*WAY 2 GO RILEY!!!*

SWEET!! Way to go Riley!!!! Man......who ever is filming Riley needs to step it up, because the kid just makes you look bad on skiis!!!  Ha Haaa!! 

This is nice for my daugter to see (she's also 8 , and loves multi-sports!!

Can't wait to see Riley in the X Games soon!!

Thanks for posting!!

Cheers!!

-Nick


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I know, I kinda suck. Can't seem to keep from rolling up the windows in the air this year.

While watching the X games last weekend, he said "that'll be me in ten years"

I took him to woodward again last weekend. He is landing front flips into the foam, both from the kicker and the "cliff". He's getting pretty close to 720's off the kicker.

He tried to step it up to the big hits on the right side in the Catalyst Sunday. Even with skating into it he did not get enough pop to clear the knuckle some 30 feet later. Not a happy moment, but maybe a good lesson. He did ski away form it none the less.

The park, however, is getting a little monotonous. His confidence isn't quite there in the trees yet, but its coming...


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Good to see a prowd pappa.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

Schweeet! 

Kudos pops and ripper. Glad he's on skis.

k


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Ken Vanatta said:


> Glad he's on skis.
> 
> k


quoted for truth.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm feeling yeah Riley keep it up bud! The bad days make the good ones good and front flipping all ready I wa thinking x games in 6 for you dude. Got good dad to help you get their. Peace buddy. And you should give knuckle dragging a try sometime board is pretty similar to boating you only have 2 edges


----------

